# uvesafb und fbsplash funktioniert nicht

## ank666

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte uvesafb zusammen mit fbsplash benutzen, erste Frage geht das überhaupt?

Ich habe uvesafb wie hier http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/ beschrieben eingerichtet.

Dann nach dem Wiki Eintrag http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Splash die Splash Geschichten installiert.

Anschließend habe ich eine initrd erstellt: 

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emerge-world-1680x1050  -r 1680x1050 emerge-world
```

Die Bootloader Konfiguration sieht momentan so aus:

```
title=Gentoo Linux Kernel-2.6.31-gentoo uvesafb

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 hpet=disable video=uvesafb:1680x1050-24,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emerge-world CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

        initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emerge-world-1680x1050
```

So weit so gut, beim booten splasht aber leider überhaupt nix und ich sehe die folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
[    0.257046] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=0)

[    0.257117] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    0.257187] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22
```

Brauche ich im Kernel eigentlich noch support für andere Framebuffer Devies also 

z.B. radeonfb da ich eine ATI Karte habe, oder würden die Framebuffers sich gegenseitig blockieren?

Bin jetzt leider ziemlich ratlos, woran es hängt, kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## Max Steel

Ich glaube für eine Ati-GraKa kann der radeon verwendet werden, also Kombination uvesafb + ATI Radeon... Bin mir aber da nicht so ganz sicher.

----------

## ank666

Hi,

also ich habe in der aktuellen Kernel Konfiguration nur das folgende aktiviert und sonst nix, 

also kein "VESA VGA graphics support" und kein "ATI Radeon display support" 

```
Graphics support ---> Support for frame buffer devices ---> Userspace VESA VGA graphics support
```

Ist das so in Ordnung?

----------

## Max Steel

Kann ich nicht hundertpro sagen. Also ich weiß das nvidia ihr eigenes Kernel-Modul im nvidia-drivers Paket mitliefert, ob das auch für ATI Karten gilt kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich würde mal mit den FB Ati Treibern rumexperimentieren.

----------

## ank666

Jetzt habe ich mal mit radeonfb, aber es funktioniert leider immer noch nicht...

```
[    0.228349] radeonfb 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    0.229289] radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

[    0.234982] radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

[    0.235046] radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=60) Memory=133.00 Mhz, System=133.00 MHz

[    0.235126] radeonfb: PLL min 12000 max 35000

[    1.113009] radeonfb: Monitor 1 type DFP found

[    1.113070] radeonfb: EDID probed

[    1.113128] radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

[    1.465603] radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon 5159 "QY"

[    1.466604] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=0)

[    1.466711] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    1.466794] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22
```

----------

## Oerpi

Vllt hilft dir der Bug hier ja was weiter: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196848

----------

## Max Steel

Dann hab ich ehrlich keine Ahnung was noch falsch läuft.

Also bei dir stimmt die Auflösung nicht, und daher kann der fbsplash nicht arbeiten. Richtig?

Meine grub.conf:

```
title Gentoo Linux

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:1600x1200-32@75,mttr:3,ywrap CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet # splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2006.0 

#        initrd /splash

        savedefault
```

----------

## ank666

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Also bei dir stimmt die Auflösung nicht, und daher kann der fbsplash nicht arbeiten. Richtig?

 

Nee, das Problem ist viel eher dass das ganze Framebuffer Zeug nicht tut.

Von den Splash Geschichten keine spur und die Auflösung ist wenn es hoch kommt 800x600

----------

## ank666

 *Oerpi wrote:*   

> Vllt hilft dir der Bug hier ja was weiter: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196848

 

@Oerpi

you made my day   :Very Happy: 

```
USE="x86emu" emerge -av sys-apps/v86d
```

hat das Problem gelöst!

Oh man, den ganzen Sonntag wegen einem einzigen verdammten USE Flag verplämpert!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

